# 5 Classic Movies on Blu-Ray this Fall



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Blu-ray has undoubtedly been a huge hit for home theater enthusiasts and collectors, delivering stunning visual detail and audio akin to sonic bliss. Along the way we’ve been treated to quite a few classic movies (previously released on DVD) presented on Blu-ray in glorious high definition, some of which feature new video transfers and remastered audio. The 2012 re-release of _Jaws_, part of Universal’s 100th Anniversary Collection, is just one example of a classic movie that looks and sounds amazing on Blu-ray. Here’s a quick look at the Top Five Classic Movies being released on Blu-ray this coming Fall.









*5. Monty Python’s Meaning of Life: 30th Anniversary Reunion, October 8, 2013, Universal Studios*
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/mpml.jpg[/img] It’s hard to believe that 30 years have gone by since the Python crew reunited to bring the Meaning of Life to the silver screen. Through the use of comedic vignettes, the gang resorted to funny and often crude humor to explain just about everything we need to know about human existence. The 30th Anniversary Reunion edition is the movie's first release on Blu-ray, presented in its original 1.85:1 aspect ratio with DTS-HD MA 5.1 surround sound. The release features a never seen before hour long sit-down with the surviving members of the cast (Cleese, Gilliam, Idle, Jones, and Palin) where they discuss comedy, society, and other grand issues. Other bonus features include deleted scenes, a short called the School of Life and alternate versions of the film’s songs.










*4. Marathon Man, September 10, 2013, Warner Bros.*
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/mm.jpg[/img] Loaded with talent, Marathon Man was a smash-hit in 1976. The movie features Roy Scheider, Laurence Olivier (nominated for best supporting actor), and Dustin Hoffman. Warner Bros. has been mum about the technical specifications of the release, however this is the first time Marathon Man is being presented in an HD format. It’s being released as part of a distribution deal with Paramount Studios.












*3. Halloween: 35th Anniversary Edition, September 24, 2013, Starz/Anchor Bay*
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/halloween.jpg[/img] This isn’t the first time Halloween has been seen on Blu-ray, but this re-release is sure to have fans of this horror classic salivating in their William Shatner masks. Halloweenmovies.com reports that it will feature a brand-new high definition transfer managed by Dean Cundey (Halloween’s award winning Director of Photography), a new audio mix (no details yet), and the original mono mix. Also included is a new, never heard, commentary track with John Carpenter and Jamie Lee Curtis along with a host of other bonus features. According to Horrormovies.ca, the movie will be sold in a limited edition “book-style” package with photos, art, and an essay by Halloween historian Stef Hutchinson.










*2. The Exorcist: 40th Anniversary Edition, October, 8, 2013, Warner Bros.*
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/TE.jpg[/img] Not to be outdone by Starz/Anchor Bay, Warner Bros. is re-releasing its own horror giant: The Exorcist – a movie that needs little introduction. It was awarded ten Academy Award nominations, won two Oscars, and made nearly $204 million at the Box Office. The 40th Anniversary Blu-ray release features an Extended Director’s Cut (with 12 minutes of unseen film) along with the Theatrical Version. The release also is loaded with Special Features spanning sketches and storyboards to radio spots and interviews with Director William Firedkin.











*1. The Right Stuff, November 5, 2013, Warner Bros.*
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/trs.jpg[/img] A classic American film and the winner of four Oscars (Best Film Editing, Best Original Score, Best Sound, Best Sound Effects Editing), The Right Stuff has never been released on Blu-ray. Its arrival is long overdue. Loaded with stars such as Sam Shepard, Scott Glenn, Ed Harris, Dennis Quaid and Pamela Reed, the film is an epic account of America’s race to space. Warner Bros. says the film will carry a Dolby TrueHD (96K upsampling) soundtrack and over three hours of vintage footage. It will be packaged in a premium 40 page book with photos and production notes. 











Do you have a classic favorite that has yet to make it to Blu-ray? Enter the discussion and let us know!


_Image Credits: Amazon.com and testroniclabs.com_


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. Good list of movies. Glad to see movies move to blu!

I am a big Monty Python fan so I am very happy to hear this news as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a classic movie but keeping in the same venue as Monty Python series I would like to see Fawlty Towers series on Blu.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

The point of the article is classic movies that are coming out on blu-ray and two of the five movies on that list are already on blu-ray and The Exorcist version already has the extended directors cut. 
Why not put the original The Fly or Lord of the Flies or anything else that has not already been released.
I will say I am excited about the others on the list especially The Right Stuff!


----------

